# The highlight of a trip to Windorah...



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

I was so stoked to see an awesome hole in a hill!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

ummm awsome, was there herps on the trip. not as exciting as a hill I suppose


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 14, 2008)

lmao ..you know ryan, cant beat a hole now...........


----------



## gonff (Aug 14, 2008)

.........


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm getting there Ryan 

Here's a species of Demansia...see if you can ID it.


----------



## Dave (Aug 14, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'm getting there Ryan
> 
> Here's a species of Demansia...see if you can ID it.


 collard whip snake? or yellow-faced? I give up.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

It was originally described as Demansia torquata but it is amongst the new species that have been described. It was an unknown species when we found it though.


----------



## BT (Aug 14, 2008)

Demansia rimicola


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

Pseudonaja nuchalis after a feed.


----------



## melgalea (Aug 14, 2008)

thought u didnt like photos of yourself jonno.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

Cat's out of the bag now...may as well show everyone. We've barracaded the doors to stop the ladies beating them down though.


----------



## thepythonpit (Aug 14, 2008)

how did it compare to the hole in your ear ? .
and sorry about your whos cuter thread 
it was bad bad photo , she looks much better blonde hehe


----------



## melgalea (Aug 14, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Cat's out of the bag now...may as well show everyone. We've barracaded the doors to stop the ladies beating them down though.




BAHAHAH your so vein. LMAO
:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 14, 2008)

looks like a good trip jonno. must have been excited to see the hole in the hill, must of been better than glory holes at the truck stops on the road trip there:shock:

Was it a recent trip? Thought you wouldn't find much this time of year.


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Aug 14, 2008)

no matter how big that hole was jonno would still have trouble fitting his head through it
lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

Nah mate this was about 15 months ago with Ryan and Alex.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

Kimmy_88 said:


> no matter how big that hole was jonno would still have trouble fitting his head through it
> lol



Watch yourself Bec!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

dammit BT you beat me to it Demansia Rimicola would be my guess to, its not in the new REPTILES OF AUSTRALIA by Steve Wilson and Gerry Swan for some reason though (forgot to check the appendix section at the back with the newer species)

also when is the field trip section gonna be updated on your site jonno lol, I keep checking and it still says coming soon


----------



## cement (Aug 14, 2008)

Ahh you banana benders......... Its not a hole, its a gap.
Interesting find the demansia.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, great view Jonno. can I share my experience, too. I didn't photoshop your photo, i have been there. Went to Birdsville September last year


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 14, 2008)

Hahhahaha


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Aug 14, 2008)

hahahah hey den i think i see the hole/s


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

That was my reaction when I saw your photo of your favourite BHP Den...


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 14, 2008)

This is the pic that made me send you that 'special' pic of my favourite BHP.....

Still got the shots of the Mulga?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 14, 2008)

Both pics removed for the sake of ALL viewers...


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jonno,

That Demansia was excellent. What was the sort of habitat where it lived? In the basin?


Regards,
David


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 14, 2008)

Den said:


> Both pics removed for the sake of ALL viewers...


 
kims washing her eyes out as we speek


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 14, 2008)

G'day Dave,

The Demansia was found on the bank of the Cooper Creek just outside of Innamincka.


----------

